# Tanner's, Hogan and Laughery creek



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know this is a Ohio forum but Us Westsiders venture West away from the city quite a bit. Well this Summer I've really enjoyed fishing creeks and rivers versus the local lakes that seem to be over fished and have a lot of pleasure boat traffic, I like wade fishing and taking my old boat down skinny waters. I've always been told by the Indiana boys these creeks were good places to fish, so I am looking for info from anyone who has or fishes these creek/rivers? We fished Laughery creek last month on a cold Sunday afternoon, and caught plenty of smaller lmb and a few nice slab crappies (beautifull place I might add).
Ive got a old 13ft fiberglass tri haul that is perfect for smaller waters and am looking at new waters for 2014'


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're looking to get away from fishing pressure, you just named three of the highest pressured creeks in the entire state of Indiana, lol. The bass down there, if you can catch them, look like they have been shot in the face with a shotgun because of all the hook holes in their mouths.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well after 170 views its good to get a reply I guess! Badmeat I am guessing any waters close to Cincy will have fishing pressure unless they are private, I just prefer creeks and rivers to lakes. When We fished Laughery We didnt have any trouble catching bass, although the crappie were a bit tougher. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

There are a lot of tournaments out of Tanners, seems like at least one every Saturday and Sunday in the Spring/Summer, but it still is good place to fish. I prefer fishing out of Tanners to most lakes in this area. Like you say, fishing pressure is very high around here but there is a lot of water on the river. You can fish several miles up Tanners and Laughery and don't be afraid to fish the main river, lots of bass out there too. If you like catching walleye\sauger, you can catch them now at the mouths of the creeks.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

ScottB said:


> If you like catching walleye\sauger, you can catch them now at the mouths of the creeks.


Sounds intriguing, do tell?


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Sauger will move to the mouths of the creeks in the fall when the shad do. I like to use a gold blade bait or a jigging spoon tipped with a minnow. I just got back from down there, it was cooooold, and no fish to show for it. I was marking lots of fish especially in Hogan Creek but couldn't get any takers. My son had a decent one hooked but lost him.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help Scott, You must be a hardy one fishing while it snows! although I will be in a deer blind later today. Hey do You guys catch many Smb or is it mainly large mouths down that way?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mostly spots and LMB with only a handful of smallies in the mix, we catfish out of Tanners all the time and see the thousands of tourney boats and fishermen in all the creek constantly . On Sundays many boats always lined up along the banks at tanners near the ramp fishing for throwbacks as the locals call them since hundreds of bass always released on sat mid afternoon after the tourneys. LOL I ve seen it a hundred times and all the locals know it...Pretty funny really. 

BTW Ive cast netted some really nice bass near the ramp at Tanners. 

Crappies are the name of the game now...

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol, throwback huh, well I am kinda a throwback fisherman for now, so I can live with that, maybe some day I will do the throwing back! 
Ya know the day I went to Laughery We saw only 1 other boat, and seeing there isnt much access to that creek, I'm guessing it doesnt see the traffic like the other 2 creeks get.
If the weather allows this week I just may try some crappie down there, hopefully Wormies still has minnows.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wormies is never open at the ramp at Tanners..BTW, so you better call around to find some before you get down there, 

Tanner is about the only ramp in the area, its a 10 minute ride to Hogans and another 7-8 minutes to Laughreys mouth. Im never in Hogans except near the mouth but Laughreys and Tanners are about the same with size and wood, up Laughreys there are a few marinas and houses along the channel, you can go maybe 3-4 miles up Laughreys before you get to an old ford where the bottom will eat your prop. Tanners I only been up to the brewery hole. 

Salmonid


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I know its a old thread but, We are going down Sunday and will probably fish Hogan and Laughery first thing in the morning and end with Tanners and wondered how the Bass fishing is lately, and whats working?


----------

